# An die monty kamel 231 Besitzer



## locdog (29. April 2008)

Ich stecke ziemlich in der klemme.
Ich habe ja mir einen 231 rahmen gekauft, das hatte aber verpfuschte magura Sockel, wahren total schief. Heute habe ich nun den zweiten rahmen bekommen und diesmal sind sie gerade ABER.....
Die minimale Kettenstreben Länge betragt bei dem Rahmen 382mm und dass ist um gute 4mm zu lang um mit einer 18:15 Übersetzung zu fahren. Nah etlichen Bilder vergleichen bin ich darauf gestoßen das sich die rahmen in der tiefe der horizontalen Ausbuchtungen für die Nabe unterschieden.
Guckt euch Mahl das Bild an da sieht ihr das der Stift für die Spanner sogar im Schaltwerkshaken drin steckt so das das Rad tiefer reingeht. Bei mir ist das nicht der Fall. Ich glaube das sich einfach die einzehlrahmen von den komplet bikes unterscheiden, nur weis ich ich nicht warum das Theater.

Jetzt überlege ich ob ich jetzt die 4mm einfach weg fräse aber vorher wurde ich um zwei Bilder von der Nähe bitten, nur rechte Seite. Eins, wo man den ganzen haken sieht, mit Nabenschraube, Spanner usw. (mit Angabe der CS) und das zweite immens wichtige bild OHNE Nabenschraube und Spanner, eventuell noch ohne den Schaltwerkshaken. Handy bilder gehen naturlich auch so fern die halbwegs scharf sind.

Ich muss wissen ob die Rahmen am Komplet bike nur den Schaft langer haben oder das ganze Dropoutblech anders ist, es ist halt wenig platz um daran zu feilen.....BITTE HILFT MIR, das ganze zieht sich schon extrem in die lange und dazu noch bei einem so teuren rahmen :|
....ich weis nicht mehr weiter :|

[img=http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/9213/kamel1on8.th.jpg]


----------



## Schevron (29. April 2008)

und wenn du ein Kettenglied mehr rein machst?

bzw. halt zwei, also ein schmalen und ein Breites. (2 Laschen,... du weißt schon was ich meine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (29. April 2008)

Du meinst wohl ein halbes Kettenglied? Das Problem is nur dass es dann wie ne Art Sollbruchstelle wär!


----------



## locdog (29. April 2008)

NEIN um gotteswillen kein halbes ketten glied !!! es ist so, der idiot der den rahmen designt hat hatte im kopf das man es OHNE Halflink fahren kann, sprich eine CS von min. 378-380 und genau so sind auch die magura sockel angebracht. Ich habe aber min.384mm!
wen ich jetzt nen halflink drann mache mus das rad noch weiter nach hinten so das die scheis magura sokel zu hoch sind.

Es ist halt so, dei einzehl rahmen sind verpfuscht, habe bilder im internet gefunden und dort ist das selbe. die KOMPLET bikes hingegen haben eine tiefere ausbuchtun fur die Nabe. guckt euch mahl das bild vom serien bike an (wie tief die nabe rein geht und wo der nippel fur denn spanner ist) http://content5-foto.inbox.lv/albums59290667/kips/231kamielisMans/IMG-6264.sized.jpgund vergleicht das mahl mit obigen bild wo man meinen haken sieht.

Ich denke daran die 4-5mm wegzufeilen nur will ich forher wissen wie es beim KOMPLET bike gemacht worden ist, sprich nur weiter rein gefrest und nippel versetzt oder doch bischien um designt. Deshalb brauche ich UNBEDINGT EIN FOTO VOM HAKEN OHNE SPANNER UND SCHRAUBE

da bezahlt man 700E fur den rahmen und bekommt dann so was...langsam associiere ich das wort MONTY mit DENG-Mielec :|


----------



## locdog (29. April 2008)

ALSO, gerade habe ich ne mail bekommen mit bildern vom gazen bike und es ist so wie ich es dachte, sprich ALLE Rahmen am komplet bikes werden per hand nach gebohrt, bishien schiese sieht das schon aus, mus ich sagen. der spalt hat dann nicht die 10mm breite sondern so etwa 11mm (rundlicher spalt)
selbst die einzeln rahmen werden jetzt nach gebesert...gut das meiner nicht von hand (linken handen) nachgearbeitet worden ist, dass mache ich dann doch lieber selber 
die sache hat sich hiermit erledigt....in kurze kommen paar bilder vom komplet bike


----------



## LauraPalmer (29. April 2008)

die andere Möglichkeit wäre, Dir ein paar Bremsadapter zu basteln und dann das Rad mit 392 Streben zu fahren (Kenny macht das auch so) - sprich ein ganzes Kettenglied mehr verwenden... auf Observed gibts da eh gerade ein Bild dazu - ich suchs mal schnell....


edit:

hier der Thread dazu


----------



## locdog (29. April 2008)

Danke fur den link
heute beim fieberhaften interentdurchorsten habe ich das bike auch gesehen.
aber ernsthaft, 392mm CS. das past nicht zu mir. solche 1" bremsadapter gibt es ubrigens von monty zu kaufen, sieht sogar gut aus, nicht so klobig wie von den tupen. http://www.dressler.cz/E_shop/details.php?id=411&kategorie=56&main_kat=3&start=0&nr=

kenny hat auch anfangs mit 392CS lenght gefahren aber jetzt glaube ich ist er auch umgestiegen.

ich werde aber das uberarbeiten


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. April 2008)

wieso soll das halbe glied ne sollbruchstelle sein? is doch schwachsinn


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. April 2008)

also ich würd mir sowas auch nich ins rad zimmern. echt nich!


----------



## locdog (30. April 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> wieso soll das halbe glied ne sollbruchstelle sein? is doch schwachsinn



jeder halbwegs gute trialer hier hat so ein ding schon zerschrottet. 
was aber intertesant ist, zwei freunde von mir auf seeeeehr hohen level sind zum entschlus gekommen das ein breites halflink langer halt in einer schmalen kette als ein schmales glied. das breitere halt (obwohl es dan schief drinne sitzt usw) bei einem 2-3 monate beim anderen nen jahr.
das schmalere hingegen kakte schon nach 1-2wochen. das ist wirklich interesant


----------



## isah (30. April 2008)

Frag mal rebuild, der kann dir das bestimmt durchrechnen.

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (30. April 2008)




----------



## mr.mütze (30. April 2008)

nach den halbgliederischem gesetz!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Mai 2008)

Ich würd das Kamelrad gar nicht erst kaufen. das 26" ist hässlich wie die nacht.


----------



## mr.mütze (1. Mai 2008)

aber warum sind diese halbglieder den ne schwach stelle ich hab eins schon seit lange drin und es ist noch nicht gerißen?

gruß marcel


----------



## trialisgeil (1. Mai 2008)

Die Schwachstelle des halben Glieds ist die Kröpfung an sich! Mit der Zeit, durch ständigen Zug etc. an an dem Knick tritt dann eben Materialermüdung ein. Is ja eig. auch logisch wenn mans sich vorstellt...


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Mai 2008)

bis jetz hat beim nils (msc trialer) die halflinkkette deutlich länger gehalten als jeder kmc und ein weiterer vorteil is, dass die sich kaum dehnt und ohne rohloff nieter sauber selber zu vernieten is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Mai 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> bis jetz hat beim nils (msc trialer) die halflinkkette deutlich länger gehalten als jeder kmc und ein weiterer vorteil is, dass die sich kaum dehnt und ohne rohloff nieter sauber selber zu vernieten is!



Sagen wir es mal so. Jede Halflinkette ist Schrott außer die Shadow Interlock  V2. Alle anderen dehnen sich und brechen.


----------

